# Classic Custom 56 Schwinn



## mazdaflyer

To me this bike is Classic but at the same time a mild Custom...



1956 Balloon Tire Heavyweight Cantilever Frame:  
I had been looking for a vintage Schwinn frame to rebuild into the bike you see.  I forgot to take “before” photos.  The frame I found was complete minus the wheels, it had been repainted blue and possibly black prior to that. There was no evidence of the original color.  Thus, I had no regrets about doing a strip and powder coat in Stone Gray by Lorac.  Some of the parts I had collected prior to finding the frame were; tires, saddle, and wheels. The bike had a Schwinn headset, and bottom bracket, I maintained the Schwinn crank and sprocket.  I cleaned and greased the other parts and reused them.  The fenders were to beat up to reuse.  The handle bars cleaned up well but they are replacements by Wald. Decals and grips were obtained from Memory Lane Classics.  Tom Sawyer Bicycle Shop reinstalled the kickstand and sourced some of the new parts.  We used red pinstripe tape to accent the chainguard.
New Parts:
Heavy duty wheel set w/ 21T rear sprocket, red Grand Tycoon tires, KMC chain, Sunlite pedals (since upgraded to torrington red blocks), Bell “Cruising Magik” saddle w/ custom seat mount, red coke bottle grips, Electra leather streamers, Schwinn reproduction decals, Phantom style stem, Bell rear flasher, modified rear fender, Brooks Challenge seat bag, NOS head badge & Delta Rocket Ray headlight and horn, 1995 Phantom reproduction tank and horn, & truss rods.


----------



## SailorMac

Nice work.  Looks great.


----------



## Larmo63

Bitchen. I like it and it IS yours!


----------



## hotrodbob

i like the tank and paint job looks sweet


----------



## colorflowfreak

nice bike i like the look


----------



## PCHiggin

*Rat Rod Bikes....*

Now that should be a winner in their "Build off" instead of the weirdo machines or the collection of junk thrown together that usually passes for a "Rat Rod" Sweet bike no matter what group in may fall into.I have a set of those tires on a Hornet ballooner,they ride smoother than my others.


----------



## REC

*That is NICE!*

I have wondered about doing something gray for a while. I think you may have just convinced me to. That is a VERY good looking bike. Not overkill, not under-done. Just right.
Thanks for sharing!
REC


----------



## Wayne Adam

*Great job!*

Rich colors and color separation and a very classy look....Nice job..........Wayne


----------

